# GDA Developmental Player



## ripsocal

Is it worth joining a GDA team if your being offered a "developmental player designation". I haven't heard much of where a 'dev. player' would fit in on a DA team. There's talk of a DAII team but wouldn't it be better just to stay on a elite team where you start?


----------



## younothat

Take a read of this:  
DP rules: https://ussoccer.box.com/s/7y8c97ea6hqc0bk1tulf1yvpn9zij4dh

What do you think now?

I tell people to forgot about considering for DP related to what team to play with/for,  really is a special case limited use option w/ a bunch of restrictions, can't be activated until about the 6 wks into the seasons, no playing time recommendations, etc.


----------



## shales1002

ripsocal said:


> Is it worth joining a GDA team if your being offered a "developmental player designation". I haven't heard much of where a 'dev. player' would fit in on a DA team. There's talk of a DAII team but wouldn't it be better just to stay on a elite team where you start?


There is no DA II either. If you are playing GDA, it would be best to be one of the top 14 players on the team because of the substitution limits.


----------



## Glen

shales1002 said:


> There is no DA II either. If you are playing GDA, it would be best to be one of the top 14 players on the team because of the substitution limits.


With injuries and other commitments, I'm guessing you could get away with being in the top 16.  Top 14 is certainly safer.


----------



## Kicker4Life

shales1002 said:


> There is no DA II either. If you are playing GDA, it would be best to be one of the top 14 players on the team because of the substitution limits.


There is no DAII League, doesn't mean you won't see the label used.....what's in a name?

If your choice is not a DA team or ECNL team, a spot on a 2nd Team with a DP label isn't that bad, would just depend on who the Coach is, the organization of the club and if your DD likes the other girls on the team (chemistry).  I would add that if the club is making a lot of promises, buyer beware!


----------



## shales1002

Kicker4Life said:


> There is no DAII League, doesn't mean you won't see the label used.....what's in a name?
> 
> If your choice is not a DA team or ECNL team, a spot on a 2nd Team with a DP label isn't that bad, would just depend on who the Coach is, the organization of the club and if your DD likes the other girls on the team (chemistry).  I would add that if the club is making a lot of promises, buyer beware!


What's the point of a label that's has no purpose?DA2 should not be used as a selling point since it doesn't exist.
As for DP, it has very defined limits. @younothat posted a very detailed explaination.

Like you said  the most important thing through this is the coach and the team.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Devils advocate here. If any of you actually believe that MD and NG who are astute businessman who actually built clubs from the ground and turned them into massive revenue making machines are going to let this die you need to pull your head out of your a**.
This is not dead. The man at US soccer said it was not sanctioned yet- no one said it was dead. Just as the clubs rushed to put out something that wasn't formulated good old Surf and company are rushing to say it doesn't exist. Why? To scare B team parents to stay and sign. 
Is anyone able to see this has nothing to do with the girls on either side and is about power?
May I also suggest if any of you do not believe that DA2 girls would be better served with their own league, the opportunity to actually have a pathway to DA, and better competition you are wrong. ECNL will phase out in three years as that is the length of time until our girls who are invested in it age out. 
Want the best for the girls? Then pray fake SCDSL And all the other crap leagues are forced to consolidate and give those girls on a B and below a real platform to play in.
Pray that a separate league for DA sister teams is formed so that families can have a real pathway to DA for their daughters instead of the wink and grab "yeah she can train with the A team"


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

ripsocal said:


> Is it worth joining a GDA team if your being offered a "developmental player designation". I haven't heard much of where a 'dev. player' would fit in on a DA team. There's talk of a DAII team but wouldn't it be better just to stay on a elite team where you start?


Which club is offering DPD?


----------



## younothat

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Which club is offering DPD?


who ever that is, shouldn't be offering those this early in the preseason, take a read of the ussda URL I posted   "Not a promise" part

Most everything is youth soccer uses factious or marketing names....but you can't really deceive too much....

What ever your players makes of the coaching, training, games, team experience is  what they get, names don't matter on the field or when learning the game.

Do we need another new separate league for this, no we don't IMO.   Those clubs have plenty of other good playing options and the higher cost doesn't make  it worth it IMO.

For the SC girls  in 16-18'  there was what:   half dozen teams ECNL teams per AG,   EGSL, CRL,  all those CS leagues.

Now for 17-18:  Couple less ECNL teams and a bunch of New DA teams,  next results more opportunity at the higher level.  Those numbers will most likely stay static for a while, sure players will come and go but unless those org's have a big expansion in later years there is only so many  roster spots for those leagues so creating another league doesn't make for any more of a pathway than what already exist or any more spots opening up at the top levels.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

younothat said:


> who ever that is, shouldn't be offering those this early in the preseason, take a read of the ussda URL I posted   "Not a promise" part
> 
> Most everything is youth soccer uses factious or marketing names....but you can't really deceive too much....
> 
> What ever your players makes of the coaching, training, games, team experience is  what they get, names don't matter on the field or when learning the game.
> 
> Do we need another new separate league for this, no we don't IMO.   Those clubs have plenty of other good playing options and the higher cost doesn't make  it worth it IMO.
> 
> For the SC girls  in 16-18'  there was what:   half dozen teams ECNL teams per AG,   EGSL, CRL,  all those CS leagues.
> 
> Now for 17-18:  Couple less ECNL teams and a bunch of New DA teams,  next results more opportunity at the higher level.  Those numbers will most likely stay static for a while, sure players will come and go but unless those org's have a big expansion in later years there is only so many  roster spots for those leagues so creating another league doesn't make for any more of a pathway than what already exist or any more spots opening up at the top levels.


Not true if you take away the fake leagues created by DOC for ego. Let's say SCDSL for example- take it away. Go back to the good old days with relegation in one large league. 
DECREASE the number of league by effectively choking them out- a DA2 would do that. It would choke them out


----------



## dreamz

ESPNANALYST said:


> Devils advocate here. If any of you actually believe that MD and NG who are astute businessman who actually built clubs from the ground and turned them into massive revenue making machines are going to let this die you need to pull your head out of your a**.
> This is not dead. The man at US soccer said it was not sanctioned yet- no one said it was dead. Just as the clubs rushed to put out something that wasn't formulated good old Surf and company are rushing to say it doesn't exist. Why? To scare B team parents to stay and sign.
> Is anyone able to see this has nothing to do with the girls on either side and is about power?
> May I also suggest if any of you do not believe that DA2 girls would be better served with their own league, the opportunity to actually have a pathway to DA, and better competition you are wrong. ECNL will phase out in three years as that is the length of time until our girls who are invested in it age out.
> Want the best for the girls? Then pray fake SCDSL And all the other crap leagues are forced to consolidate and give those girls on a B and below a real platform to play in.
> Pray that a separate league for DA sister teams is formed so that families can have a real pathway to DA for their daughters instead of the wink and grab "yeah she can train with the A team"


I was going to ask you what a DA sister team league looks like and how it is a pathway to the DA before I blew up your post but I decided to just go ahead and lay it our for you while cutting through BS.
Here it goes....
MD and NG are astute businessmen to be sure but they sold the DAII league before it was even a league. US Soccer shut it down. They didn't say "for now". They didn't say "maybe". They straight up said "No. Not interested." As I have said in other posts, if US Soccer wanted a DAII league they would have implemented it years ago on the boys side. They are not interested. They only want the DA players. They don't want to nurture the egos of the non DA-players by giving them false aspirations or beliefs that they are DA players. THIS is what MD and NG and BR banked on. The businessmen that they are banked on being able to sale ice to the eskimos in the hopes that the B team players would believe they were truly DA players. They aren't. Parents and players need to accept the reality of the situation. They are B team players.
Now to address the B team player pathway. For clubs like Beach, Legends and Real So Cal, their B teams are fine. They play in a fall league where they play each other and other top A teams and better B teams than the bozo brigade have, they get in to all of the college showcases (Players, Surf Cup, Disney, etc) events they want, they play National Cup, with success, and they possibly qualify for leagues like CRL. The main objective is college exposure for these players. These clubs get their B teams the exposure they need through alternate pathways. These clubs have the depth in their system to have B teams that are stronger than A teams in most clubs.
Ok, on to the B team players at clubs like LA Premier, LAGSD and Albion. You have a fall gaming circuit that is hanging on by a thread. Now that your A teams have left for DA what's left?  Your B teams are not strong enough to get in to showcase events, win anything in National Cup or get in to CRL leagues. So what do you do as a pathway for these players when your only hope is November Nights at Thanksgiving? You try and sell a B team league in the hopes that the titans from Beach, Legends and Real So Cal want to lower the level of play for their B teams and join you in your fantasy league.
Now let's talk about who sanctions this DAII Dream League. Cal South won't touch it. You want a 10-month league and they won't sanction a league that takes teams out of National Cup. They also aren't going to go against the fall gaming circuits they already sanction for a league containing 30 teams (10 clubs x 3 teams each). So cross them off the list.
US Club would LOVE to sanction it and call it NPL. What a joke. Play in a US Club sanctioned league and you can't play National Cup but you DO get to qualify for the super-exciting NPL Nationals to be held in nowhere, USA. No college coaches, no competition. No nothing. How is this creating a pathway to DA that you so long for?
That leaves us with US Soccer and they already said no so cross them off.
So why is this league needed again? Other than to fulfill the false promises made by MD, NG and BR?


----------



## dreamz

ESPNANALYST said:


> Not true if you take away the fake leagues created by DOC for ego. Let's say SCDSL for example- take it away. Go back to the good old days with relegation in one large league.
> DECREASE the number of league by effectively choking them out- a DA2 would do that. It would choke them out


Wait. Fake leagues created by DOC's for ego's? Isn't that what this "fake" DAII league is all about? Or "pathway to the DA" league. Or whatever you want to call it. This sales pitch has been the worst I've ever seen in the SoCal market EVER. It's for sure the fakest league out there since it doesn't even exist so buyer beware. DAII would "choke out" other leagues? With how many teams in it? Less than 50? Yes I can see the choke out factor that would create.
Be careful who, and what, you are calling fake my friend and be careful of what you are drinking trying to sell all of this. The SoCal market is smarter than that.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

You so blew me up...watch and see bud


----------



## ESPNANALYST

This is a forum- unless you are a DOC who attended the meeting Monday or the webinar Friday you may want to tone it down. 
You my friend are giving false information and need to tone it down. 
Here's the deal I appreciate you protecting your club. You seem very passionate about it.
But you are full of shit if you are saying you know something "for a fact". It's not true.
So either prove me wrong that "it's dead and you know it" or quit causing drama with all your hysteria over the league. 
As far as NG and what you deem the bozo brigade I hear you. That doesn't diminish the fact though that they can run circles around the new leadership at a certain club. Old guard is gone man.
As I stated I am being the devils advocate.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Also let's be real 
The worst pitch of any fake league was EGSL. That wins every time for me joke of a league created by the same one who runs SCDSL.
Total joke


----------



## NoGoal

dreamz said:


> I was going to ask you what a DA sister team league looks like and how it is a pathway to the DA before I blew up your post but I decided to just go ahead and lay it our for you while cutting through BS.
> Here it goes....
> MD and NG are astute businessmen to be sure but they sold the DAII league before it was even a league. US Soccer shut it down. They didn't say "for now". They didn't say "maybe". They straight up said "No. Not interested." As I have said in other posts, if US Soccer wanted a DAII league they would have implemented it years ago on the boys side. They are not interested. They only want the DA players. They don't want to nurture the egos of the non DA-players by giving them false aspirations or beliefs that they are DA players. THIS is what MD and NG and BR banked on. The businessmen that they are banked on being able to sale ice to the eskimos in the hopes that the B team players would believe they were truly DA players. They aren't. Parents and players need to accept the reality of the situation. They are B team players.
> Now to address the B team player pathway. For clubs like Beach, Legends and Real So Cal, their B teams are fine. They play in a fall league where they play each other and other top A teams and better B teams than the bozo brigade have, they get in to all of the college showcases (Players, Surf Cup, Disney, etc) events they want, they play National Cup, with success, and they possibly qualify for leagues like CRL. The main objective is college exposure for these players. These clubs get their B teams the exposure they need through alternate pathways. These clubs have the depth in their system to have B teams that are stronger than A teams in most clubs.
> Ok, on to the B team players at clubs like LA Premier, LAGSD and Albion. You have a fall gaming circuit that is hanging on by a thread. Now that your A teams have left for DA what's left?  Your B teams are not strong enough to get in to showcase events, win anything in National Cup or get in to CRL leagues. So what do you do as a pathway for these players when your only hope is November Nights at Thanksgiving? You try and sell a B team league in the hopes that the titans from Beach, Legends and Real So Cal want to lower the level of play for their B teams and join you in your fantasy league.
> Now let's talk about who sanctions this DAII Dream League. Cal South won't touch it. You want a 10-month league and they won't sanction a league that takes teams out of National Cup. They also aren't going to go against the fall gaming circuits they already sanction for a league containing 30 teams (10 clubs x 3 teams each). So cross them off the list.
> US Club would LOVE to sanction it and call it NPL. What a joke. Play in a US Club sanctioned league and you can't play National Cup but you DO get to qualify for the super-exciting NPL Nationals to be held in nowhere, USA. No college coaches, no competition. No nothing. How is this creating a pathway to DA that you so long for?
> That leaves us with US Soccer and they already said no so cross them off.
> So why is this league needed again? Other than to fulfill the false promises made by MD, NG and BR?


Game, set, match....goes to Dreamz, well done!


----------



## ESPNANALYST

NoGoal said:


> Game, set, match....goes to Dreamz, well done!


Agree phenomenal post- with no factual basis. 
Show me the memo. It's all conjecture on either side sheep


----------



## Striker17

Someone needs to produce an actual link or memo. Just as many people have "talked to US SOCCER" on both sides. This is a disservice to all involved- to families if they were lied to, players if they were lied to, or others if they were lied to by the other side.
Someone really needs to clarify this once and for all.


----------



## Real Deal

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Which club is offering DPD?


I've heard of three different clubs that are offering it to players.


----------



## dreamz

Striker17 said:


> Someone needs to produce an actual link or memo. Just as many people have "talked to US SOCCER" on both sides. This is a disservice to all involved- to families if they were lied to, players if they were lied to, or others if they were lied to by the other side.
> Someone really needs to clarify this once and for all.


On the call with US Soccer, MD asked JM for an memo stating they would not be supporting DAII. JM told the group "this isn't our problem. You created the problem. We never said we would do DAII so you figure out what to say". US Soccer doesn't have to do jack anything they don't want to do. A bunch of bozos shouted DAII from the rooftop without sanctioning first from US Soccer. Why is it up to US Soccer to bail them out of the hole they dug themselves? There will be no memo. There will be no link. There will be no statement on something that never existed to begin with.
The bozo brigade is trying to come up with a solution but the only viable option is US Club and call it NPL and there is nothing worth anything about playing in that for the SoCal teams.
The other option is to tell the truth, lick your wounds, go back to the original B team plan. Fall league, National Cup, College Showcases, High School, re-entry and unlimited subs. These are NOT DA players and should not be treated as such. Find them a way in to college. That's all they want.


----------



## Striker17

Just got off the phone with them. Read this post above and am being told it is not correct and information is forthcoming.


----------



## NoGoal

ESPNANALYST said:


> Agree phenomenal post- with no factual basis.
> Show me the memo. It's all conjecture on either side sheep


I could care less about Girls DA, idiot.  It doesn't affect my DD.  What is funny though is a poster like you selling a B team league.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Not selling it- providing another viewpoint.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Name calling. Cute.
So passionate when your kid is aging out. God help me if I care about this when my daughter is a senior.


----------



## NoGoal

ESPNANALYST said:


> Not selling it- providing another viewpoint.


Nah bro,  this is the hierarchy from my unbaised prospective aka no dog in this fight this coming fall.

1. Girls DA
2. ECNL
3. Why bother


----------



## NoGoal

ESPNANALYST said:


> Name calling. Cute.
> So passionate when your kid is aging out. God help me if I care about this when my daughter is a senior.


What did I call you?  You were the one who called me sheep.   Yet, you're the sheep selling Girls DA II!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> What did I call you?  You were the one who called me sheep.   Yet, you're the sheep selling Girls DA II!


My bad, I called you an idiot, lol! 

Question is why are you so passionate selling a Girls DA II league that hasn't been sanctioned by US Soccer?  Have you been taking forum propaganda lessons from CaliKlines?  LMAO!


----------



## mahrez

Ah many people play the lottery because they'll think they have a Longshot chance, we love the underdogs and cinderella stories. 

DP's and cinderella 2 soccer leagues are mostly a fantasy to get people to believe in something they wannabe.  Fun to dress up as a princess and make believe but soon or later most grown up and have to face the real world but it's a good pathway for creative dreaming.   Never give up on those lottery dreams, somebody has to win some of the time, 14million+ to 1 or not and Cinderella only lasts until midnight until reality sets back in.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Striker17 said:


> Just got off the phone with them. Read this post above and am being told it is not correct and information is forthcoming.


Which post are you referring to as "not correct"?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Either way, somebody's got some explaining to do.....


----------



## The Driver

Kicker4Life said:


> Which post are you referring to as "not correct"?


I'm guessing the post that are saying No to the DA2


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Daughter DA at an ECNL club but thanks.
You all spend a great deal of time knocking the non ecnl clubs for what they did- but I don't buy it. I don't buy that they were so out of bounds that they made up a league, and just went with it with absolutely no one knowing. Why is that so far fetched for you to believe?
You got the pitch forks out but fact is YOU CANT PROVIDE FACTS ITS DEAD. 
Again have a really hard time believing that US Soccer wouldn't want to clarify this. Have also a really hard time believing these DOC are knowingly and openly lying to families. If I am wrong then I apologize. If you are right though I find it very hard to believe people would piss away their standing with a governing body like this. It would take the Bozo brigade to an entirely new level. By the way that's the best monniker I have ever heard. 
As for everyone else going off track on what it actually means- everyone here is really great at being a jerk talking about "Cinderella dreams" and B teamers. I am sure you have he next Carli Llyod at your house lol. Why don't you channel that compensatory righteousness into understanding that there are theortically girls in the 13-15 range who are B team now and will surpass our precious DA girls one day? If they have the passion and drive they deserve to be treated as such. Maybe DA2 is a waste. Maybe their current platform is enough- I don't have the answers to that. 
I feel like these posters are coaches or people with major axes to grind. It gets old especially when you can't give me a name or a link.


----------



## NoGoal

ESPNANALYST said:


> Daughter DA at an ECNL club but thanks.
> You all spend a great deal of time knocking the non ecnl clubs for what they did- but I don't buy it. I don't buy that they were so out of bounds that they made up a league, and just went with it with absolutely no one knowing. Why is that so far fetched for you to believe?
> You got the pitch forks out but fact is YOU CANT PROVIDE FACTS ITS DEAD.
> Again have a really hard time believing that US Soccer wouldn't want to clarify this. Have also a really hard time believing these DOC are knowingly and openly lying to families. If I am wrong then I apologize. If you are right though I find it very hard to believe people would piss away their standing with a governing body like this. It would take the Bozo brigade to an entirely new level. By the way that's the best monniker I have ever heard.
> As for everyone else going off track on what it actually means- everyone here is really great at being a jerk talking about "Cinderella dreams" and B teamers. I am sure you have he next Carli Llyod at your house lol. Why don't you channel that compensatory righteousness into understanding that there are theortically girls in the 13-15 range who are B team now and will surpass our precious DA girls one day? If they have the passion and drive they deserve to be treated as such. Maybe DA2 is a waste. Maybe their current platform is enough- I don't have the answers to that.
> I feel like these posters are coaches or people with major axes to grind. It gets old especially when you can't give me a name or a link.


Mahrez and Younothat have been posting multiple times on different threads that Girls DA II is NOT sanctioned by US Soccer.  I would listen to them, since they both have boys in Development Academy.

Girls DA II is not sanctioned by US Soccer and surrounded with so much uncertainty.  I would suggest having your DDs play for a club with both Girls DA and ECNL , if not...then tryout for a Girls DA only club...if she can't get on that team, tryout for an ECNL only club.   If Girls DA II gets off the ground and ends up sanctioned by US Soccer then move her to a Girls DA II team next year.  This isn't rocket science people.

ESPNANALYST, I agree with you.  There will be a "FEW" current U13/14 B team players who will eventually be better than current u13/14 A team players a couple of years from now.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

NoGoal said:


> Mahrez and Younothat have been posting multiple times on different threads that Girls DA II is NOT sanctioned by US Soccer.  I would listen to them, since they both have boys in Development Academy.
> 
> Girls DA II is not sanctioned by US Soccer and surrounded with so much uncertainty.  I would suggest having your DDs play for a club with both Girls DA and ECNL , if not...then tryout for a Girls DA only club...if she can't get on that team, tryout for an ECNL only club.   If Girls DA II gets off the ground and ends up sanctioned by US Soccer then move her to Girls DA II next year.  This isn't rocket science people.


Again agree entirely. 
Agree entirely with the two posters you mentioned being an excellent source of information and would also agree that within this DA2 has never been considered on Boys side so I question how this came about. 
My point is how and why could this happen? How and why would a group of people - like let's say Albion - who have a Boys DA that does do well- jeopardize their relationship with a governing body? Due to their business acumen this makes absolutely no sense from a business perspective long term- short term revenue yes long term credibility absolutely not. 
I don't believe it is out of bounds to ask for facts and proof. 
Why am I passionate? There are a lot of families affected by this and it's it not their fault. They are caught in the crossfire and I think we can all agree we would want our neighbors and friends to be able to get transparency.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

To that end light them up:
girlsacademy@ussoccer.org

I will post the reponse to my pointed question should I receive one


----------



## Glen

I don't get why it even matters whether US Soccer sanctions the league.  Can someone explain that?  I would assume that clubs would be free to set up their own feeder teams for their DA programs.  If those clubs want to play their feeder teams in a league with a bunch of other GDA feeder teams and call it a DAII league, why can't they do that?  I understand it would lack the blessing and not fall under the auspice of US Soccer, but why does that matter?  The GDA clubs are going to have B teams.  Those B teams are going to have to play in a league.  Who cares what you call the league?  Whether US soccer sanctions it or not, it will clearly be the B (or maybe C) team league for girls GDA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> I don't get why it even matters whether US Soccer sanctions the league.  Can someone explain that?  I would assume that clubs would be free to set up their own feeder teams for their DA programs.  If those clubs want to play their feeder teams in a league with a bunch of other GDA feeder teams and call it a DAII league, why can't they do that?  I understand it would lack the blessing and not fall under the auspice of US Soccer, but why does that matter?  The GDA clubs are going to have B teams.  Those B teams are going to have to play in a league.  Who cares what you call the league?  Whether US soccer sanctions it or not, it will clearly be the B (or maybe C) team league for girls GDA.


I think at this point the conversation is about the kool aid drinking, misinformation and deception.


----------



## chargerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> I think at this point the conversation is about the kool aid drinking, misinformation and deception.



Why anyone would want to play for a club whose DOC helped to create a fake league just to make more money and trick parents into staying is beyond me. At the end of the day it is not about your child or their development at those clubs.


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> I think at this point the conversation is about the kool aid drinking, misinformation and deception.


You are probably right.  It seems like the handful of clubs that now have GDA/ECNL have all the power.  If those clubs don't put their second best team in ECNL, that will make things very interesting in SoCal.  And my guess is that is what is driving non-ECNL clubs to push for DAII league.  Clubs like Arsenal and Strikers won't look as appealing if their top ECNL teams are playing against the Slammers' and Surf's C teams.  The pitch instead will be to play on, for example, the Legends or LA Galaxy B teams because that will allow you to supposedly play the Blues and Surf B teams in a DAII league (or whatever you want to call it), along with all the B teams from non-ECNL/GDA clubs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I think at this point the conversation is about the kool aid drinking, misinformation and deception.


Sounds like the democrat party.
Sorry, I couldn't help myself.
I will go now.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

chargerfan said:


> Why anyone would want to play for a club whose DOC helped to create a fake league just to make more money and trick parents into staying is beyond me. At the end of the day it is not about your child or their development at those clubs.


When and if that proves to be true I would agree with you. 
The hysteria is misplaced. You are going off one persons "fact" on a forum. Until it's fact then I would refrain from making assumptions.
In all honesty DA appears to be a fluid model that will not be set until Aug 1 even for committed girls. That means that the bozo brigade has four months to make due in its promise. 
I bet money it happens


----------



## dreamz

chargerfan said:


> Why anyone would want to play for a club whose DOC helped to create a fake league just to make more money and trick parents into staying is beyond me. At the end of the day it is not about your child or their development at those clubs.


So as not to seem like a @dreamz killer, I do believe the bozo brigade thought the DAII would fly and that US Soccer would sanction it. I do believe that NG thought with his connections to US Soccer that he could convince them this was the next great thing needed on the girls side. They all bought in to the idea without a game plan and ran with it, sold it and promised it. All because they did believe it would happen with US Soccer. Now that they have been told no, they have to figure out the backup plan. If ANY of these guys is telling you DAII is going to happen here is what you need to know.
1. It won't be called DAII. It will be called NPL through US Club. The acronym they will use for NPL will be DAII but this is just lipstick on the pig. The only league that could be called DAII would be a league sanctioned, and run, by US Soccer.
2. The teams playing in NPL will not be able to play National Cup.
3. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being on a B team. 
I don't understand why they have to try and create something more than what they already have and just focus on the college exposure for these players. An NPL league doesn't give them that. 
There are a lot of people passionate about this subject and I hope it works out for everyone. Just be smart people. I would not put a penny out to anyone without seeing something in writing about the league I was signing up to play in. The smoke and mirrors parlor will be hard to get out of once you are in it financially. Like ESPNAnalyst says, they have 4 months to come up with something. Maybe they will and maybe they won't.  But, I would not given em' a penny until that "something" is public knowledge and endorsed by whomever is endorsing it. Not just info on a club website. Until then, buyer beware.


----------



## chargerfan

The "bozo brigade" were told not to promote DAII since it was not sanctioned. This is 100% true. I am simply saying it is disingenuous to create a league and implying it is part of DA just to keep from losing players. They could get lucky and US Soccer agrees to go ahead with it, but it doesn't retroactively make it less of a lie.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

dreamz said:


> So as not to seem like a @dreamz killer, I do believe the bozo brigade thought the DAII would fly and that US Soccer would sanction it. I do believe that NG thought with his connections to US Soccer that he could convince them this was the next great thing needed on the girls side. They all bought in to the idea without a game plan and ran with it, sold it and promised it. All because they did believe it would happen with US Soccer. Now that they have been told no, they have to figure out the backup plan. If ANY of these guys is telling you DAII is going to happen here is what you need to know.
> 1. It won't be called DAII. It will be called NPL through US Club. The acronym they will use for NPL will be DAII but this is just lipstick on the pig. The only league that could be called DAII would be a league sanctioned, and run, by US Soccer.
> 2. The teams playing in NPL will not be able to play National Cup.
> 3. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being on a B team.
> I don't understand why they have to try and create something more than what they already have and just focus on the college exposure for these players. An NPL league doesn't give them that.
> There are a lot of people passionate about this subject and I hope it works out for everyone. Just be smart people. I would not put a penny out to anyone without seeing something in writing about the league I was signing up to play in. The smoke and mirrors parlor will be hard to get out of once you are in it financially. Like ESPNAnalyst says, they have 4 months to come up with something. Maybe they will and maybe they won't.  But, I would not given em' a penny until that "something" is public knowledge and endorsed by whomever is endorsing it. Not just info on a club website. Until then, buyer beware.


Great post lots of helpful information and I am sending this to my friends deciding.


----------



## SoccerLife75

MD, NG and BR?  What do these stand for? who are they?


----------



## ESPNANALYST

chargerfan said:


> The "bozo brigade" were told not to promote DAII since it was not sanctioned. This is 100% true. I am simply saying it is disingenuous to create a league and implying it is part of DA just to keep from losing players. They could get lucky and US Soccer agrees to go ahead with it, but it doesn't retroactively make it less of a lie.


I don't know about this as I am not a coach or DOC. This has been talked about since Nov. this was brought up in Chicago as well when he 04 was added. 
My issue is if they actually just ran with something - they really are not as astute as I have thought. 
I know 9/13 wanted this league. If you put those 9 in their own league and their B teams played that would be a better overall league to play in at the 04 level than ecnl with blues kale, surf condliffe, WCFC flippvich and slammers don't know the guy. The B teams at Beach, Legends,Carlsbad alone would be better. ECNL clubs will not put their B teams in this league so maybe they would put a C team but doubtful. 
Even with politics I watched maddow and hannity - why? Because somewhere in the middle there is some truth. In this case when certain ECNL clubs are panting and raving and using phrases like "they stole our girls" and "you need to sign with us Bc the league is fake" my spider sense goes up. I want to ask you this what's better a non ecnl club B team  or an ecnl club C team?


----------



## MakeAPlay

This drama is better than anything on TV.  Please continue.  I'm just waiting for the next plot twist...


----------



## ESPNANALYST

MakeAPlay said:


> This drama is better than anything on TV.  Please continue.  I'm just waiting for the next plot twist...


You know it's coming. Wait for it. 
But come on MAP! Really?! This is a new low if they did this


----------



## NoGoal

SoccerLife75 said:


> MD, NG and BR?  What do these stand for? who are they?


Alex, I will choose DOC's initials for $500 please.

Okay, BR is the DOC of what club?

What is LA Premier.


----------



## MakeAPlay

ESPNANALYST said:


> You know it's coming. Wait for it.
> But come on MAP! Really?! This is a new low if they did this


I am not disagreeing with anything that you said.  I do know that the 4 clubs with GDA and ECNL put out a lot of college players and have all won an ECNL championship.  And this is getting more and more convoluted the closer we get to D-Day.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

NoGoal said:


> Alex, I will choose DOC's initials for $500 please.
> 
> Okay, BR is the DOC of what club?
> 
> What is LA Premier.


My god I forgot all about that club as well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Alex, I will choose DOC's initials for $500 please.
> 
> Okay, BR is the DOC of what club?
> 
> What is LA Premier.


I like Barry.  He is a good soccer guy.  They are on the short list for WPSL this spring.


----------



## chargerfan

dreamz said:


> So as not to seem like a @dreamz killer, I do believe the bozo brigade thought the DAII would fly and that US Soccer would sanction it. I do believe that NG thought with his connections to US Soccer that he could convince them this was the next great thing needed on the girls side. They all bought in to the idea without a game plan and ran with it, sold it and promised it. All because they did believe it would happen with US Soccer. Now that they have been told no, they have to figure out the backup plan. If ANY of these guys is telling you DAII is going to happen here is what you need to know.
> 1. It won't be called DAII. It will be called NPL through US Club. The acronym they will use for NPL will be DAII but this is just lipstick on the pig. The only league that could be called DAII would be a league sanctioned, and run, by US Soccer.
> 2. The teams playing in NPL will not be able to play National Cup.
> 3. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being on a B team.
> I don't understand why they have to try and create something more than what they already have and just focus on the college exposure for these players. An NPL league doesn't give them that.
> There are a lot of people passionate about this subject and I hope it works out for everyone. Just be smart people. I would not put a penny out to anyone without seeing something in writing about the league I was signing up to play in. The smoke and mirrors parlor will be hard to get out of once you are in it financially. Like ESPNAnalyst says, they have 4 months to come up with something. Maybe they will and maybe they won't.  But, I would not given em' a penny until that "something" is public knowledge and endorsed by whomever is endorsing it. Not just info on a club website. Until then, buyer beware.


I hope there aren't


ESPNANALYST said:


> I don't know about this as I am not a coach or DOC. This has been talked about since Nov. this was brought up in Chicago as well when he 04 was added.
> My issue is if they actually just ran with something - they really are not as astute as I have thought.
> I know 9/13 wanted this league. If you put those 9 in their own league and their B teams played that would be a better overall league to play in at the 04 level than ecnl with blues kale, surf condliffe, WCFC flippvich and slammers don't know the guy. The B teams at Beach, Legends,Carlsbad alone would be better. ECNL clubs will not put their B teams in this league so maybe they would put a C team but doubtful.
> Even with politics I watched maddow and hannity - why? Because somewhere in the middle there is some truth. In this case when certain ECNL clubs are panting and raving and using phrases like "they stole our girls" and "you need to sign with us Bc the league is fake" my spider sense goes up. I want to ask you this what's better a non ecnl club B team  or an ecnl club C team?


The problem is they did run with it. Maybe something was mentioned in Chicago, but never approved or sanctioned. I kept hearing that DA2 would be a separate league, affiliated with DA from parents. Obviously they were told this by coaches and DOCs who had no business making these claims since nothing was official. They just didn't want players leaving the club. 

I don't know how to answer that last question. It depends on the coach and the players. But I am sure that there are some of non ecnl /DA teams who will be stronger than most ecnl and at least one DA team. I don't want to name teams but I think some of them will be weaker than their acronym would make you think.


----------



## Kicknit22

No truer a statement than, "DOC's worried about losing players that don't get DA."  Particularly the club's without ECNL.  They believe, and aren't necessarily wrong, that the talent pool is so rich in SoCal, that DAII is necessary.  And this is how they are presenting it to parents that are asking.    As if they are actually looking out for the best interest of the girls.  Please!

Just let the girls that don't make DA, be the "Top Non-DA" team that plays CSL, ECNL, SCDSL, SDDA, etc.  They will continue to get the exposure through all the Showcases that aren't going away, all the while aspiring to make DA at some point.  Don't try fooling people by telling them that they are part of DA, when they aren't. JMHO


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> No truer a statement than, "DOC's worried about losing players that don't get DA."  Particularly the club's without ECNL.  They believe, and aren't necessarily wrong, that the talent pool is so rich in SoCal, that DAII is necessary.  And this is how they are presenting it to parents that are asking.    As if they are actually looking out for the best interest of the girls.  Please!
> 
> Just let the girls that don't make DA, be the "Top Non-DA" team that plays CSL, ECNL, SCDSL, SDDA, etc.  They will continue to get the exposure through all the Showcases that aren't going away, all the while aspiring to make DA at some point.  Don't try fooling people by telling them that they are part of DA, when they aren't. JMHO


The talent pool isn't so deep that DA2 is needed.  There should only be about 2 and at most DA teams if the goal is to develop world class players for the WNT.  Per age group in SoCal there are maybe 30-40 elite players.  And maybe 6-10 that are dominant.  Those are the pools of players that should be practicing together (think ODP second cutdown group).  They could have easily done that by co-opting the existing system.  They didn't do that they chose to nuke it all and create their own thing.

The bottom line is DA2 is about revenue.


----------



## Ghostwriter

DA, DAII, ECNL, EGSL, project 60, SCDSL, Presidio, CSL, CRL, FWRL yawn.  "My club is better than your club", "ECNL is DOA now that DA is here", "My dd is going to play DA and make the US Women's National Team, at our DA club meeting the director said so", "No college coaches are going too watch ECNL anymore they will all want to watch DA", and "Just being on DA makes my dd practically a YNT player"

The stuff I have heard from parents and clubs isn't just believing in a unicorn it's believing in a herd of unicorns.  DA is a power grab just like ECNL was when it emerged, nothing more nothing less.  It has nothing to do with USWNT or getting your dd on it. DA will consolidate and offer 4 days a week training that many kids do between, privates, club practice, agility & strength training.  DA will be a great avenue for some and for others who want to play HS or dd is 02 and above DA won't really have an affect.  No one's kid is ever going to play on the USWNT because of DA, if they are the .000001% that do get a CAP for the USWNT it will have nothing to do with the league they played in.  So parents please stop talking about that as a reason to play DA you have a better shot of taking 12, 18, 23, 35, 48 and the mega 13 at your local liquor store dropping a leaf of cabbage and retiring.


----------



## Kicknit22

Agree Ghost.  However, besides the ones that refuse to give up HS and other sports, it's where the top players will be playing.  Just like ECNL, it should provide the best platform for exposure.  All in theory, of course.


----------



## Striker17

Ghostwriter said:


> DA, DAII, ECNL, EGSL, project 60, SCDSL, Presidio, CSL, CRL, FWRL yawn.  "My club is better than your club", "ECNL is DOA now that DA is here", "My dd is going to play DA and make the US Women's National Team, at our DA club meeting the director said so", "No college coaches are going too watch ECNL anymore they will all want to watch DA", and "Just being on DA makes my dd practically a YNT player"
> 
> The stuff I have heard from parents and clubs isn't just believing in a unicorn it's believing in a herd of unicorns.  DA is a power grab just like ECNL was when it emerged, nothing more nothing less.  It has nothing to do with USWNT or getting your dd on it. DA will consolidate and offer 4 days a week training that many kids do between, privates, club practice, agility & strength training.  DA will be a great avenue for some and for others who want to play HS or dd is 02 and above DA won't really have an affect.  No one's kid is ever going to play on the USWNT because of DA, if they are the .000001% that do get a CAP for the USWNT it will have nothing to do with the league they played in.  So parents please stop talking about that as a reason to play DA you have a better shot of taking 12, 18, 23, 35, 48 and the mega 13 at your local liquor store dropping a leaf of cabbage and retiring.


I can legitimately state I have never heard any parent or any of my friends in any way shape or form state that they want their kids on Da as a path to YNT. I have also had very fun conversations with group of parents where we laugh out loud at the prospect of our girls playing in the NWPSL and how we would never allow that. 
I have never heard any parent even talk about that- I guess I hang out with humble people.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

MakeAPlay said:


> The talent pool isn't so deep that DA2 is needed.  There should only be about 2 and at most DA teams if the goal is to develop world class players for the WNT.  Per age group in SoCal there are maybe 30-40 elite players.  And maybe 6-10 that are dominant.  Those are the pools of players that should be practicing together (think ODP second cutdown group).  They could have easily done that by co-opting the existing system.  They didn't do that they chose to nuke it all and create their own thing.
> 
> The bottom line is DA2 is about revenue.


I guess I am more realistic that I thought because I would say 10 per age group 03 and 04 and 1-2 who have a shot and are CLEARLY special. 
At least the DA will remove any sphere of influence that clown SH has at Cal South with his "scouts"
Sorry but I will take the bozo brigade and US SOCCER any day over that man and his merry band of idiots. 
Big difference between impact player and special qualities. Parents don't want to hear that though.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

Ghostwriter said:


> DA, DAII, ECNL, EGSL, project 60, SCDSL, Presidio, CSL, CRL, FWRL yawn.  "My club is better than your club", "ECNL is DOA now that DA is here", "My dd is going to play DA and make the US Women's National Team, at our DA club meeting the director said so", "No college coaches are going too watch ECNL anymore they will all want to watch DA", and "Just being on DA makes my dd practically a YNT player"
> 
> The stuff I have heard from parents and clubs isn't just believing in a unicorn it's believing in a herd of unicorns.  DA is a power grab just like ECNL was when it emerged, nothing more nothing less.  It has nothing to do with USWNT or getting your dd on it. DA will consolidate and offer 4 days a week training that many kids do between, privates, club practice, agility & strength training.  DA will be a great avenue for some and for others who want to play HS or dd is 02 and above DA won't really have an affect.  No one's kid is ever going to play on the USWNT because of DA, if they are the .000001% that do get a CAP for the USWNT it will have nothing to do with the league they played in.  So parents please stop talking about that as a reason to play DA you have a better shot of taking 12, 18, 23, 35, 48 and the mega 13 at your local liquor store dropping a leaf of cabbage and retiring.


From 02 and above ECNL viable option. If everything goes according to plan I would say it's a viable option for three years max. 
I say this because your first group 04 has none of its top talent OUTSIDE of the DA. Our ECNL teams at 04 are not only B teams they are watered down B teams. With the right coaching  one would say its still a great platform- problem is look at the licensing and talent of coaches at the ECNL level. Feel free to use our age group 04 as a perfect example. 
03 I know maybe a handful of girls who didn't want to play for a certain coach but want to stay at a club and chose ECNL.  At least the 03 coaches have more education and play a more cerebral game not boot and run.
The talent went to DA. People don't want to hear that and I don't know why. Its factual at the 03 and 04 level. At the 02 and above I think it's a mix.
DA is done. Unless they do something absolutely stupid this year - which I can always see- it stays and it's good. Please tell me what is wrong with two days of technical training, one day of film, one day of conditioning, less wasteful "premier tourneys", less worthless games. 
The only people I know of at my age group who are against the DA are people whose daughters were not asked to be on one. They became ECNL warriors overnight "we are happy on our team, we just love our coach blah blah"
Sorry but no one is going to shame me for wanting the best platform for my kid which is DA at this time and place.
I think everyone should spend their time talking about team fees for ECNL and why anyone would want to spend excessive money for a weak league, crappy travel and B team? To me that's the real joke. Pick a local club and a good coach. DA is cheaper than ECNL


----------



## younothat

ESPNANALYST said:


> I guess I am more realistic that I thought because I would say 10 per age group 03 and 04 and 1-2 who have a shot and are CLEARLY special.
> At least the DA will remove any sphere of influence that clown SH has at Cal South with his "scouts"
> Sorry but I will take the bozo brigade and US SOCCER any day over that man and his merry band of idiots.
> Big difference between impact player and special qualities. Parents don't want to hear that though.


There are national training pools for the those age groups,  90% of the players come from DA.   48-60 or so players get bi-monthly or quarterly invites; 36 get into a camp, 18-20 are invited back and a new group rolls in.  Eventually at the end of the season the YNT teams are picked.   For SC players there might be a couple that make it to the end, handful to camp. and a dozen in the quarterly pools.  That's it for SC,  kids come around from the other US clubs to participate  but lucky for us most of that takes place @ the US training center at Stub Hub.    There is a army of scouts but  director's and coached have some influence so don't think connections don't play a part.

DA is going to be different for players;  the level of play and the skill of the players will be likely greater consistently game in and game out, play by play than most are used to.  Some will adjust quickly, others will rise or fall, takes time for some players to get in a groove,  only time will team.  Try not to make assumptions with your player(s), just because they where a great scorer or the faster kid around in there previous league things and positions can change.  Adapting, changing, improving in the face  of competition and training is what you would like to see longer term.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

younothat said:


> There are national training pools for the those age groups,  90% of the players come from DA.   48-60 or so players get bi-monthly or quarterly invites; 36 get into a camp, 18-20 are invited back and a new group rolls in.  Eventually at the end of the season the YNT teams are picked.   For SC players there might be a couple that make it to the end, handful to camp. and a dozen in the quarterly pools.  That's it for SC,  kids come around from the other US clubs to participate  but lucky for us most of that takes place @ the US training center at Stub Hub.    There is a army of scouts but  director's and coached have some influence so don't think connections don't play a part.
> 
> DA is going to be different for players;  the level of play and the skill of the players will be likely greater consistently game in and game out, play by play than most are used to.  Some will adjust quickly, others will rise or fall, takes time for some players to get in a groove,  only time will team.  Try not to make assumptions with your player(s), just because they where a great scorer or the faster kid around in there previous league things and positions can change.  Adapting, changing, improving in the face  of competition and training is what you would like to see longer term.


That is perhaps the most interesting thing of all that if we are going to bash the DA no one is touching on- sub rules and play time. 
People referring to their teams as "stacked". Unfortunately 14-22 are going to be watching a bunch of games. I believe in meritocracy but I am the minority! You will have talented 14-22 who are just doing nothing game in and game out. I expected this though as most people now love having their kid in a "super team" even if it's the bench. I think it works now- but it won't work in the DA. I personally can't wait for the substitution rules - let the strongest stay in.


----------



## NoGoal

ESPNANALYST said:


> From 02 and above ECNL viable option. If everything goes according to plan I would say it's a viable option for three years max.
> I say this because your first group 04 has none of its top talent OUTSIDE of the DA. Our ECNL teams at 04 are not only B teams they are watered down B teams. With the right coaching  one would say its still a great platform- problem is look at the licensing and talent of coaches at the ECNL level. Feel free to use our age group 04 as a perfect example.
> 03 I know maybe a handful of girls who didn't want to play for a certain coach but want to stay at a club and chose ECNL.  At least the 03 coaches have more education and play a more cerebral game not boot and run.
> The talent went to DA. People don't want to hear that and I don't know why. Its factual at the 03 and 04 level. At the 02 and above I think it's a mix.
> DA is done. Unless they do something absolutely stupid this year - which I can always see- it stays and it's good. Please tell me what is wrong with two days of technical training, one day of film, one day of conditioning, less wasteful "premier tourneys", less worthless games.
> The only people I know of at my age group who are against the DA are people whose daughters were not asked to be on one. They became ECNL warriors overnight "we are happy on our team, we just love our coach blah blah"
> Sorry but no one is going to shame me for wanting the best platform for my kid which is DA at this time and place.
> I think everyone should spend their time talking about team fees for ECNL and why anyone would want to spend excessive money for a weak league, crappy travel and B team? To me that's the real joke. Pick a local club and a good coach. DA is cheaper than ECNL


Yet, you just contradicted yourself by champing Girls DA II?  #huh

You do understand Girls DA will be dual age banded at U15/16 and U17/18.  Meaning the younger of the age band will have at least 4 maybe 5 players on the roster and the remaining U15 players will most likely be playing on the B team. example:  U15/16 Girls DA team......4-5 U15 players and 15-16 U16 players rostered.  Check out the Boys DA rosters.


----------



## MakeAPlay

ESPNANALYST said:


> I guess I am more realistic that I thought because I would say 10 per age group 03 and 04 and 1-2 who have a shot and are CLEARLY special.
> At least the DA will remove any sphere of influence that clown SH has at Cal South with his "scouts"
> Sorry but I will take the bozo brigade and US SOCCER any day over that man and his merry band of idiots.
> Big difference between impact player and special qualities. Parents don't want to hear that though.


10 may be the correct number in those age groups.  It's hard to tell who the best players are at 13 and 14 because growth is so uneven and girls bodies are still sprouting.  By 16 it is a little more clear and some that were great in 8th grade become above average and some good and above average players become great.  I agree that their is a big difference between an impact player and a special player.  Depending upon the players position it can be hard to recognize.


----------



## ESPNANALYST

NoGoal said:


> Yet, you just contradicted yourself by champing Girls DA II?  #huh
> 
> You do understand Girls DA will be dual age banded at U15/16 and U17/18.  Meaning the younger of the age band will have at least 4 maybe 5 players on the roster and the remaining U15 players will most likely be playing on the B team. example:  U15/16 Girls DA team......4-5 U15 players and 15-16 U16 players rostered.  Check out the Boys DA rosters.


No idea what your first sentence means.
Not new to this party and didn't contradict myself at all.
I stand by the feeling that until DA2 is officially on or off no one should be running their mouths about it either way on either side because it isn't FACT.
I also stand by the notion that older parents who children are aging out have a different perception of ECNL than we do and hearing you champion ECNL when at my age group it is he worst coaches with B and C team players is laughable.


----------



## Real Deal

Glen said:


> You are probably right.  It seems like the handful of clubs that now have GDA/ECNL have all the power.  If those clubs don't put their second best team in ECNL, that will make things very interesting in SoCal.  And my guess is that is what is driving non-ECNL clubs to push for DAII league.  Clubs like Arsenal and Strikers won't look as appealing if their top ECNL teams are playing against the Slammers' and Surf's C teams.  The pitch instead will be to play on, for example, the Legends or LA Galaxy B teams because that will allow you to supposedly play the Blues and Surf B teams in a DAII league (or whatever you want to call it), along with all the B teams from non-ECNL/GDA clubs.


Assuming that GDA is the A team and ECNL is the B team (per US Soccer mandates):

Why would we assume that the GDA/ECNL clubs would have better B teams?  There are only 4 clubs that fall into that category and 3 of them are in Orange County.  They will compete for talent with Strikers ECNL only. You really think the OC talent pool is that deep?

In SoCal, the non-ECNL DA clubs will have a VAST talent pool since ECNL basically pulled out of LA County, and the Inland Empire has no GDA/ECNL team at all either.  (Just Arsenal out there with ECNL only and you can go read the threads on what people think of that club).  So basically, with LA County, Ventura, Riverside, and San Bernardino counties also, I would expect the non-ecnl DA  "B" teams to be quite competitive... whichever league they play in.


----------



## NoGoal

ESPNANALYST said:


> No idea what your first sentence means.
> Not new to this party and didn't contradict myself at all.
> I stand by the feeling that until DA2 is officially on or off no one should be running their mouths about it either way on either side because it isn't FACT.
> I also stand by the notion that older parents who children are aging out have a different perception of ECNL than we do and hearing you champion ECNL when at my age group it is he worst coaches with B and C team players is laughable.


You were selling Girls DA II yesterday and posting that B team players become A team players.  Today you are posting trash on B teams which consist of B team players. #huh

I don't think you are understanding and it's irrelevant if my DD is aging out, because you are just learning about Girls DA as I am.  You don't have any experience with it yet, so you don't have an advantage over me. 

Here is a better example why you shouldn't be posting trash about players on B teams, because a lot of those U15 B team players will become the A team players at U16, in the dual age banded Girls DA league. This is where a club with Girls DA and ECNL have a distinct advantage.

•U15/U16 Girls DA= Will consist of (5) U15 players and  (16) U16 players
•U15 ECNL= girls who didn't make the U15/16 Girls DA team, but will be the A team players next year when U16 Girls for Girls DA.
•U16 ECNL = B team players


----------



## NoGoal

Real Deal said:


> Assuming that GDA is the A team and ECNL is the B team (per US Soccer mandates):
> 
> Why would we assume that the GDA/ECNL clubs would have better B teams?  There are only 4 clubs that fall into that category and 3 of them are in Orange County.  They will compete for talent with Strikers ECNL only. You really think the OC talent pool is that deep?
> 
> In SoCal, the non-ECNL DA clubs will have a VAST talent pool since ECNL basically pulled out of LA County, and the Inland Empire has no GDA/ECNL team at all either.  (Just Arsenal out there with ECNL only and you can go read the threads on what people think of that club).  So basically, with LA County, Ventura, Riverside, and San Bernardino counties also, I would expect the non-ecnl DA  "B" teams to be quite competitive... whichever league they play in.


I am not so sure, especially when Girls DA enters the dual aged banded years at U15/16 and U17/18 years. Here is why, U15 is the #1 college recruiting year for girls.  They will also be the younger age band and less of those players will be rostered on the Girls U15/16 team (more U16 players). So it would be wiser to have a girl who didn't make the Girls DA U15/16 team to play for an ECNL U15 team.  This way the player starts and is seen by college coaches at the ECNL Showcases vs playing on a Girls DA U15 B team without any college showcase platform.


----------



## Kicker4Life

NoGoal said:


> I am not so sure, especially when Girls DA enters the dual aged banded years at U15/16 and U17/18 years. Here is why, U15 is the #1 college recruiting year for girls.  They will also be the younger age band and less of those players will be rostered on the Girls U15/16 team (more U16 players). So it would be wiser to have a girl who didn't make the Girls DA U15/16 team to play for an ECNL U15 team.  This way the player starts and is seen by college coaches at the ECNL Showcases vs playing on a Girls DA U15 B team without any college showcase platform.


There is no Dual banding at U15 (2003's)!  
Enjoy the fact your DD is aging out.


----------



## younothat

NoGoal said:


> I am not so sure, especially when Girls DA enters the dual aged banded years at U15/16 and U17/18 years. Here is why, U15 is the #1 college recruiting year for girls.  They will also be the younger age band and less of those players will be rostered on the Girls U15/16 team (more U16 players). So it would be wiser to have a girl who didn't make the Girls DA U15/16 team to play for an ECNL U15 team.  This way the player starts and is seen by college coaches at the ECNL Showcases vs playing on a Girls DA U15 B team without any college showcase platform.


Next sesaon girls DA = U14 (04), U15 (03)
U16/17 (2002/2001)
U18/19 (2000/1999)

Yes on ECNL for good ops for college recruiting   but U16/17  will be HS sophomores or junior's so not really much of difference.  Both should give enough exposure if you start


----------



## NoGoal

younothat said:


> Next sesaon girls DA = U14 (04), U15 (03)
> U16/17 (2002/2001)
> U18/19 (2000/1999)
> 
> Yes on ECNL for good ops for college recruiting   but U16/17  will be HS sophomores or junior's so not really much of difference.  Both should give enough exposure if you start


Thanks, I got the years mixed up...but none the less the same principle.

This is where it gets dicey, at U15 and we will use (03) players as an example.  The 03 girls have been tracked by college coaches on a U15 Girls DA team....they now enter the u16/17 dual age band year.  They don't make the Girls DA U16/17 team, because they are on the younger side.  IMO, the girls who don't make the U16/17 Girls DA team are better off playing for a ECNL U16 team, so the college coaches can continue tracking them, thus extending an offer since, the majority of girls verbally commit at U16.


----------



## Kicker4Life

NoGoal said:


> Thanks, I got the years mixed up...but none the less the same principle.
> 
> This is where it gets dicey, at U15 and we will use (03) players as an example.  The 03 girls have been tracked by college coaches on a U15 Girls DA team....they now enter the u16/17 dual age band year.  They don't make the Girls DA U16/17 team, because they are on the younger side.  IMO, the girls who don't make the U16/17 Girls DA team are better off playing for a ECNL U16 team, so the college coaches can continue tracking them, thus extending an offer since, the majority of girls verbally commit at U16.


This is also why they are looking at/considering eliminating the Dual Age band in the future as the program moves forward.  This is not set in stone but is part of the forward looking vision of the program.


----------



## younothat

NoGoal said:


> Thanks, I got the years mixed up...but none the less the same principle.
> 
> This is where it gets dicey, at U15 and we will use (03) players as an example.  The 03 girls have been tracked by college coaches on a U15 Girls DA team....they now enter the u16/17 dual age band year.  They don't make the Girls DA U16/17 team, because they are on the younger side.  IMO, the girls who don't make the U16/17 Girls DA team are better off playing for a ECNL U16 team, so the college coaches can continue tracking them, thus extending an offer since, the majority of girls verbally commit at U16.


Yeah I get what your saying.  The dual age band has a way of filtering, if you get enough time as a younger you have good upside potential.

The dual age groups are being phased out..might not happen with the girls right away after 1st season but  I won't be surprised if  18-19'  has  single age groups for all... to be U17 (02) & U18 (01).  U18 being the last years as before and  to be U16(03's) are already single age group from the first season.


----------



## NoGoal

younothat said:


> Yeah I get what your saying.  The dual age band has a way of filtering, if you get enough time as a younger you have good upside potential.
> 
> The dual age groups are being phased out..might not happen with the girls right away after 1st season but  I won't be surprised if  18-19'  has  single age groups for all... to be U17 (02) & U18 (01).  U18 being the last years as before and  to be U16(03's) are already single age group from the first season.


I agree, if and when US soccer eliminates the dual-age band is when they will officially make ECNL a B team league in SoCal.

The filtering works for the boys side with less college teams and boys maturing later.  Where as on the girls side has more college teams and girls maturing earlier.


----------



## Glen

My understanding is that there are more substitutions allowed at the DA showcases, which the college coaches attend.  Can someone confirm that?  I've never seen any written rules about it, but saw some showcase announcements that allow 7 subs per game.


----------



## mahrez

Glen said:


> My understanding is that there are more substitutions allowed at the DA showcases, which the college coaches attend.  Can someone confirm that?  I've never seen any written rules about it, but saw some showcase announcements that allow 7 subs per game.


No same,  7 subs across 3 opportunities for u14, u15 and 5 across 3 for the dual age bands.

Some coaches play to win more at showcase and use subs differently vs regular season while other use max numbers with multiples at a time like a line shift at half or whatever.

There are +- for each league compared to ECNL for example playing time and the FIFA sub rules, no re-entry, etc are more restrictive in DA. Getting used to that might be a bit different for those players considering switching.


----------



## Desert Hound

Glen said:


> I don't get why it even matters whether US Soccer sanctions the league.  Can someone explain that?  I would assume that clubs would be free to set up their own feeder teams for their DA programs.  If those clubs want to play their feeder teams in a league with a bunch of other GDA feeder teams and call it a DAII league, why can't they do that?  I understand it would lack the blessing and not fall under the auspice of US Soccer, but why does that matter?  The GDA clubs are going to have B teams.  Those B teams are going to have to play in a league.  Who cares what you call the league?  Whether US soccer sanctions it or not, it will clearly be the B (or maybe C) team league for girls GDA.


Why not have a B team...call it DA2 or whatever? If the players are good and play the other 9 teams in the SW, they are probably getting good experience. Some may actually move up to the DA.

Being in AZ we have exactly 1 DA and 1 ECNL team. If going to del Sol and being on their DA2 (call it B squad...whatever) and getting to play So Cal teams...I am in. That quality of play is better on average vs just being in an AZ league. I hope one day Sereno (ECNL) gets their act together and produces better ECNL teams.

Yeah..I know I come from a different point of view...ie what is available to us in AZ. Clearly there are more options, etc available in So Cal.


----------



## shales1002

NoGoal said:


> I agree, if and when US soccer eliminates the dual-age band is when they will officially make ECNL a B team league in SoCal.


It seems a lot of the country is going in the opposite direction of SoCal. Reading the the NorCal forums they seem to be opposed to GDA.  I think once parents realize Little Mia, or did we change her name, isn't getting playing time GDA will be come the red headed step child.  I like results. The boy's side has produced very little. At this point that's what you have to go by.


----------



## NoGoal

shales1002 said:


> It seems a lot of the country is going in the opposite direction of SoCal. Reading the the NorCal forums they seem to be opposed to GDA.  I think once parents realize Little Mia, or did we change her name, isn't getting playing time GDA will be come the red headed step child.  I like results. The boy's side has produced very little. At this point that's what you have to go by.


I agree, but I would then be labeled anti Girls DA.  I'm glad I get to see it all unfold.  I don't envy the parents with U14 and younger DDs.


----------



## allstarsoccer310




----------



## Striker17

shales1002 said:


> It seems a lot of the country is going in the opposite direction of SoCal. Reading the the NorCal forums they seem to be opposed to GDA.  I think once parents realize Little Mia, or did we change her name, isn't getting playing time GDA will be come the red headed step child.  I like results. The boy's side has produced very little. At this point that's what you have to go by.


One teeeenny tiny problem with that:
The current parent population is just fine with Chloe and Autumn sitting on the bench so they can wear the crest and talk about their daughters great team. All you have to do is look at certain teams hailed as the second coming and see 1-5 per team. Yep that's it. 5-11 on par with anyone else and 11-18 easily replaceable. That's where we are at now.
I personally know of at least ten families who would rather have their daughter sit on someone's bench and justify it by saying "my daughter is training with the best and it will make her earn her spot" than go to a lesser DA and get play time. No kidding it's he scary state of the union.
Ok you have an older DD right? It used to be what FOUR ECNL clubs when all you battled it out? Supreme was supreme. Now it's just not so


----------



## Striker17

Also you talk about results? 
ECNL Is great but DA will now provide the platform. International results? I know very few families that care about anything other than getting Ashlynn or Bree to school for soccer. 
Career? Again yeah no. 
As far as men's side I would argue that boys just have a lot more choices. My older plays soccer but he's better at baseball and lax so guess what loses? Soccer.


----------



## Hired Gun

ESPNANALYST said:


> From 02 and above ECNL viable option. If everything goes according to plan I would say it's a viable option for three years max.
> I say this because your first group 04 has none of its top talent OUTSIDE of the DA. Our ECNL teams at 04 are not only B teams they are watered down B teams. With the right coaching  one would say its still a great platform- problem is look at the licensing and talent of coaches at the ECNL level. Feel free to use our age group 04 as a perfect example.
> 03 I know maybe a handful of girls who didn't want to play for a certain coach but want to stay at a club and chose ECNL.  At least the 03 coaches have more education and play a more cerebral game not boot and run.
> The talent went to DA. People don't want to hear that and I don't know why. Its factual at the 03 and 04 level. At the 02 and above I think it's a mix.
> DA is done. Unless they do something absolutely stupid this year - which I can always see- it stays and it's good. Please tell me what is wrong with two days of technical training, one day of film, one day of conditioning, less wasteful "premier tourneys", less worthless games.
> The only people I know of at my age group who are against the DA are people whose daughters were not asked to be on one. They became ECNL warriors overnight "we are happy on our team, we just love our coach blah blah"
> Sorry but no one is going to shame me for wanting the best platform for my kid which is DA at this time and place.
> I think everyone should spend their time talking about team fees for ECNL and why anyone would want to spend excessive money for a weak league, crappy travel and B team? To me that's the real joke. Pick a local club and a good coach. DA is cheaper than ECNL


This is fairly accurate what I've seen with 4-5 clubs in South OC.  Sounds harsh but accurate only know one player out of 5 clubs that turned down a "top" club DA for ECNL.


----------

